# Ominöse Abbuchung für 4,99



## KarlG (5 Juni 2017)

Habe auf meiner Prepaid Karte eine Abbuchung von 4,99 für Mehrwertdienste.
Entsprechend beschwert, Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen, soweit ok. 
Dazu die Auskunft, ich könne mir ja die 4,99 bei dem Mehrwertanbieter wieder holen, wenn ich den Service nicht bestellt hätte. Dazu hat man mir die Anschrift mitgeteilt.
Ist natürlich jetzt kleinkariert, aber könnte ich mir die 4,99 per Mahnbescheid zurückholen ?
Oder gibt es da Untergrenzen und die sagen, belästige uns nicht wegen einer solchen Lapalie ?
Karl


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2017)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/handy-abo-kuendigen


----------

